# Power System Analysis by Stevenson & Grainger or Duncan Glover



## PE blues (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,

I'm planning for the October exam and collecting/buying my books now. can someone tell me what is the best book for Power System analysis? I have used Duncan Glover in school and I'm familiar with the text (can recollect most of the topics even after 4 yrs), but most of the people on this forum talked about Stevenson. I compared the 'Table of Contents' in both the books, and they looked similar. From PE perspective, which book is preferred?


----------



## mauldinite (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't comment on the Stevenson book because I used the Power System Analysis book all through my Master's program and this has been my primary textbook resource for the PE due to that familiarity (plus I already owned it!). It covers quite a few topics in sufficient detail. I will say that it is lacking in the motors/generators area.

Because of that, I took the advice of pretty much everyone on this board and picked up the Wildi book. I actually got the 4th edition used on Amazon for $3.99 with free shipping! I expected it to have some burn marks or pee stains or something, but it's in 100% perfect condition! It completely filled in that gap in resources for me. Since it's a few years old, I'd imagine the biggest updates have been with respect to electronic starting or motors and such, but I've found plenty of other resources on that topic as well. Between these two books you won't need much else. I also got the EPRM, the NEC, and two Shaum's outlines (Power Systems and Electrical Machines). The EPRM is a great reference for all topics, but there were a few cases where I needed a little more depth, and those two text books are all I ever needed for that.


----------



## DK PE (Mar 30, 2012)

PE blues said:


> Hi,
> 
> ... best book for Power System analysis? I have used Duncan Glover in school and I'm familiar with the text (can recollect most of the topics even after 4 yrs), ...


I think you've answered your own question... both books cover much of the same topics and I would always recommend going in with the most familiar. If a colleague had a copy of Grainger/Stevenson to loan you for the day you could toss it in the pile just in case but I wouldn't lose sleep or buy a copy for the test. I also second the opinion of adding a copy of Wildi or Chapman or something equivalent on machinery.


----------



## PE blues (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the response guys!!

I'm buying Wildi already, so i will go with Duncan Glover. It's always nice to have one less new book to get used to.


----------

